# DPDR Recovery Podcast



## JohnMatthews123 (8 mo ago)

Hey folks! Here is an amazing resource that you all should check out. This guy started a DPDR recovery podcast and it's exactly the kind of exposure this disorder needs. His podcast is on Spotify and all other streaming services, but here is the YouTube link. The show is called DPDR Recovery.


----------

